
Why Boris Johnson Reversed Britain’s Virus Response - ta_u
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-03-17/behind-boris-johnson-s-about-face-on-britain-coronavirus-response
======
ta_u
The original report from Imperial College COVID-19 Response Team:

[https://www.imperial.ac.uk/media/imperial-
college/medicine/s...](https://www.imperial.ac.uk/media/imperial-
college/medicine/sph/ide/gida-fellowships/Imperial-College-COVID19-NPI-
modelling-16-03-2020.pdf)

------
coldtea
Because if half a million people died, they'd ask for his head on a plate for
treason...

